# Tire pressure for 17" on Cruze 2LT



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the 2LT with 17" tires. I see that the tire says max 44 psi. The Onstar report says rec pressure is 30 psi. Dealer put in 36 psi.
Any suggestions?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

35-36psi. sticker on the door panel says so


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> 35-36psi. sticker on the door panel says so


 Mine says 30 psi.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Always follow the yellow label on the drivers door jamb. Different models have different tire and wheel combinations, which means different pressure settings.

That label will also tell you the maximum weight your vehicle can carry.


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

That's the safe and official answer and I can't say I blame you for taking that stance, but....

While I'm not necessarily recommending it, I had a big ol' 1995 Oldsmobile 98 Regency a few years back and I pumped the fronts up to 45-50 PSI and the rears 35-40 PSI. My average fuel mileage went up 1.5-2 MPGs and it handled better...quicker turn in, not as "floaty". 

I look at the recommended tire pressures as a minimum and adjust up from there.

Take it for what it's worth.

MHF


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, it did and I had no trouble with them at that pressure. That includes uneven treadwear, the tread depth remained even across the tread. 

I ran them that way for 2 years before selling the car. That's actually common practice for hyper-milers btw.

MHF


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

What's the highest milage you've ever achieved as an ecomodder ?


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I did go by the dealer in regards to the 36 psi in my tires. They said someone goofed and should be 30. They quickly volunteered to let the air out and inflate to specs.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

I guess my dealer goofed too because mine also came in at 35psi all around when I picked it up at the dealer Wednesday. The salesman showed me the tire pressure monitor though and he saw the 35psi all around and didn't say anything so maybe that's the pressure they want it at? I also noticed OnStar recommends 30psi all around.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

sedanman said:


> he saw the 35psi all around and didn't say anything so maybe that's the pressure they want it at? I also noticed OnStar recommends 30psi all around.


The salesman didn't know any better. Go by the yellow label on the drivers door jamb. OnStar knows more than most salesmen.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never ran tires based on the dealer.I have always looked at the tire sidewall and pumped 2 lbs less. I have 3 cars wit tires that says 44lbs,i go 42.Never had issues even in hot weather.

Nebojsa


----------



## NewLac (Sep 2, 2015)

So this thread is 4-5 years old. The info I gathered from reading this came to 30-35 psi. I searched this topic because I'm looking to get the best mpg out of my Cruze. Is this still a safe psi to be running?


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

some guys run 40-41. I run 35. the more you put in them the more you will feel feedback from the road.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NewLac,

We have several other threads on this topic but here's the bottom line:

Set your tire pressure when the tires are cold - not sitting in the sun or having just been driven.

Use the door placard as the lower limit and use the MAX PSI on the sidewall as your upper limit. In between these two numbers find the pressure that gives you the ride and handling performance you like. Going below or above the pressure limits puts you at increased risk of tire blowout - below because the sidewall construction assumes a certain pressure - above because the tire's overall construction assumes a maximum pressure. Going below is probably higher risk as Ford found out when they set the recommended pressure too low on the Explorer.

There are those who claim that going too high will cause the center of the tread to bulge and thus wear early. The reality is that the front tires tend to wear on the edges and the rear tires in the middle - this is why you rotate tires. Radial tires will not bulge from too high of pressure as long as you don't go above the sidewall maximum. They will start bulging in the center at some point above that pressure and this point really depends on the tire.


----------

